# looking for recommendation replacement polish



## sdkitty

My favorite polish for toes is Essie jam n jelly.  I like it because it goes on thin and smooth and has a bit of shimmer - it a dark pink color. (light colors don't really look great with my pale skin)
 My bottle is almost empty and the color is discontinued.
any recommendations for replacement?


----------



## Love Of My Life

It's available on e*bay....


----------



## sdkitty

Love Of My Life said:


> It's available on e*bay....


I think I saw one used and the link actually didn't take me to that color.....and one on another site for $20....if you saw it for a fair price, I'll check again


----------



## Love Of My Life

15.99  brand new  5 available.. perhaps if you were interested in all 5
seller may make a deal since it is your favorite

I just bought 4 of a favorite TF color & seller worked it out with me..

Do ask as you never know


----------



## sdkitty

Love Of My Life said:


> 15.99  brand new  5 available.. perhaps if you were interested in all 5
> seller may make a deal since it is your favorite
> 
> I just bought 4 of a favorite TF color & seller worked it out with me..
> 
> Do ask as you never know


thank you but five bottles of nail polish would last me a lifetime.  this one bottle has lasted for years.  there must be other Essie colors that have this shine.  I'm not a real nail polish affectionado but I found with their sheer colors, some flow on nicer than others.  I think I bought three of them before finding the right one for application and my skin tone.  I guess if I think of it that way I could spend $16 for the jam n jelly .....but probably won't


----------



## misstrine85

Perhaps Chanel Tentation, if you can find it? I know Dior also has/had one like Tentation


----------



## sdkitty

found a dupe on a list right here at the PF
OPI Pompeii Purple....available now


----------



## BigPurseSue

Essie has a metallic line that has some pinks that might be close to Jam n Jelly. The color Without Reservation is described as shimmering pearl plum:








						Metallics Nail Polish - Essie | Ulta Beauty
					

Free Shipping at $35. Essie Nail Polishes have high, glossy shine finishes that provide flawless coverage along with outstanding durability, extensive color palette with hundreds of shades and America's nail salon expert since 1981.



					www.ulta.com
				




I have very pale skin too. What works for me is applying certain Essie colors with one very light coat so they're nearly translucent, then applying Revlon Quick Dry Topcoat to give it shimmer. That way I can wear light colors like Ballet Slipper without the color looking stark or garish against my skin. You're correct that the Essie colors seem to vary a lot in how thick they go on and how well they flow. 

I find it so difficult to select a suitable nail color. The color always looks different after you get it out of the bottle and on your feet.


----------



## sdkitty

BigPurseSue said:


> Essie has a metallic line that has some pinks that might be close to Jam n Jelly. The color Without Reservation is described as shimmering pearl plum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallics Nail Polish - Essie | Ulta Beauty
> 
> 
> Free Shipping at $35. Essie Nail Polishes have high, glossy shine finishes that provide flawless coverage along with outstanding durability, extensive color palette with hundreds of shades and America's nail salon expert since 1981.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ulta.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have very pale skin too. What works for me is applying certain Essie colors with one very light coat so they're nearly translucent, then applying Revlon Quick Dry Topcoat to give it shimmer. That way I can wear light colors like Ballet Slipper without the color looking stark or garish against my skin. You're correct that the Essie colors seem to vary a lot in how thick they go on and how well they flow.
> 
> I find it so difficult to select a suitable nail color. The color always looks different after you get it out of the bottle and on your feet.


thanks
I like the revlon top coat too....better than the more expensive brands
my best Essie sheer color for application and for my skin tone is mademoiselle.  for everyday wear I use Barielle nail brightener.  It's like a sheer silvery whitish color and very forgiving


----------



## BigPurseSue

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> I like the revlon top coat too....better than the more expensive brands
> my best Essie sheer color for application and for my skin tone is mademoiselle.  for everyday wear I use Barielle nail brightener.  It's like a sheer silvery whitish color and very forgiving



Thanks for the recommendations! The Mademoiselle color is close to what I've been looking for and I'll try the Barielle. 

I tried Revlon top coat because I read a recommendation of it on TPF. Maybe you wrote it? If so, thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! The Mademoiselle color is close to what I've been looking for and I'll try the Barielle.
> 
> I tried Revlon top coat because I read a recommendation of it on TPF. Maybe you wrote it? If so, thanks!


years ago I used to get the Barielle nail brightener at TJ Maxx but these days it seems it's only available from the company
Barielle Nail Brightener For Dull Or Yellow Nails .5 oz.– Barielle - America's Original Nail Treatment Brand


----------



## BigPurseSue

sdkitty said:


> years ago I used to get the Barielle nail brightener at TJ Maxx but these days it seems it's only available from the company
> Barielle Nail Brightener For Dull Or Yellow Nails .5 oz.– Barielle - America's Original Nail Treatment Brand



I looked at it on Amazon. So many of the reviews complained that the product they received was yellow not white like the pic. I wondered whether all those people got counterfeits or seriously old product.


----------



## sdkitty

BigPurseSue said:


> I looked at it on Amazon. So many of the reviews complained that the product they received was yellow not white like the pic. I wondered whether all those people got counterfeits or seriously old product.


I’d describe it as sheer fluorescent white if that makes sense


----------



## sdkitty

BigPurseSue said:


> I looked at it on Amazon. So many of the reviews complained that the product they received was yellow not white like the pic. I wondered whether all those people got counterfeits or seriously old product.


I just looked on amazon and only saw three positive reviews?
anyway I took mine out this morning and it does look a bit yellow in the bottle but doesn't look yellow on.  I think Barielle has free shipping so if you want this and you're concerned about amazon product, you can order from the company


----------



## lisajohnson0904

Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?


----------



## Love Of My Life

lisajohnson0904 said:


> Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?



I prefer 10 free polishes.. I particularly favor Nailberry & Tom Ford (reds & pale colors)
For a base coat I use Dermelect & a non acetone polish remover


----------

